

Show HN: Web app to send email notifications when a Dropbox file has changed - jonpaul
http://boxification.com

======
jonpaul
Hey HN, a friend (current business partner as well) of mine built this. I
thought it was cool, so I decided to pass it along.

The main use case is when you're away from your computer or don't see the
desktop notifications, you can still know if a file was modified. Ideal for
small collaboration of files on shared folders.

------
grimtrigger
I like this, but whats the point of individually selecting files?

~~~
coreycollins
I built it mostly because my biz partner and I wanted to know when a file
changed in a shared folder. We use markdown a lot for meeting minutes,
discussions, etc...and sometimes i missed (or just didn't pay attention) to
growl on my mac.

This way I had a persisted copy so it reminded to check out the changes.

Dropbox only has a RSS feed for activity that I just wouldn't pay attention to
either.

Any feedback is much appreciated. Just a small side project.

